# mkiv gti wheel spacers on 18x9.5 rear 18x8.5 front



## vw119 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have esm 18x9.5 40mm offset rear wheels and 18x8.5 35mm offset fronts. Any idea of what size wheel spacers I need and tire sizes? I have rolled fenders already. Thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Most will run those specs as is, after you get them mounted or do a test fit and feel spacers are needed - measure to get the new desired spacing. 

How-To video can be found - *Here*


MKIV Golf installed 18x8.5 et35 / 18x9.5 et35 shot for reference:



As for tires the most commonly used sizing for these:

Mild drop - 215/40 & 225/40
More aggressive drop - 205/40 & 215/40


Andy


----------



## vw119 (Feb 28, 2009)

Great video. Thanx ECS!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

vw119 said:


> Great video. Thanx ECS!


No problem! :thumbup:


Andy


----------

